# Matching Panel



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi all we have been linked to a Little one who is 1 so chuffed we have been told by SW we need to go to matching panel      i really thought we didn't need to i know it's important we do but i am bricking it even more than approval as these people will decide if we will be Little ones new Mummy and daddy what will they ask us? SW has told us to read up about babies born to addiction etc even though Panel is over amonth away my tummy is doing somersaults already


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Great news, at last you will be a mum


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic news....how utterly utterly exciting...those tummy somersaults are going to stay with you every time you think about it!!!

Can't really help about the questions at matching panel as i can honestly say i don't remember exactly...ours were very case specific as i recall... the paper work says x...what can you tell me about that? How do you feel about contact....

It will be a nerve wracking time but oh how exciting and worth it. And remember the SWs wouldn't have put you in front of the panel if they didn't think you were the right people to link this little one to.

Lots of love.......can't wait to read how you get on....
HHH


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Daisyboo

Ohhhh how exciting  

We had to attend matching panel too and felt sick with nerves everyday worrying about it  

We were asked two questions, one was not a question as such but more for us to confirm we're financially secure and the other was about us being ready for a family, oh and the other question they asked - do we have a photo of him   as his sw didn't have one.  Out comes our family book we'd prepared for him and we had them all coo'ing over him.

Don't worry, they will know how nervous you are and how important it is for you.  I guess in their mind if you're not worried or nervous then it would be a time to worry  

xxxxxxxxxxx

Ps - Your next question will be about what to wear,   so in advanced I will tell you we went smart casual, I wore a skirt and top and we went for a celebratory meal with FC's after


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Daisyboo

Firstly how exciting that you have your panel date. Our questions were also case specific but felt nervous but not as bad as approval for us.

You will be nervous honey, the lovely ladies has answered spot on.

 

Nefe
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Daisyboo hang on in there   Just use this time to get yourself sorted out and ready  as you wont have time to after  

Lots of  and positive thoughts coming your way 

x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Daisyboo

fantastic news !!!! 

We had our little one's room ready & had bought EVERYTHING 3 weeks before panel, cot was up and bedding in, car seat was fitted ready & waiting.

Looking back we are so pleased we did everything early (luckily I had the 6 weeks summer holidays to get everything sorted)

XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

a weeks loads of time hun    we had our matching panel on the monday and we started intros on the friday   so we had 3 days to sort everything for a 14 week old baby   luckily i am very good at shopping   

my advice is to know what you want and where you want it from then as soon as you get that YES from panel SHOP, SHOP, SHOP !!!

good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

...and use Kiddicare - it's next day delivery!!!  

Having said that, we've bought everything and we don't go to panel till next wed!

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

We had everything ready before panel as after panel we needed to do books for our 2 about their "home" 

We had their car seats in the car for day 1 of intros as we could then show them their seats (DD is a nosey b*gger like me!)

xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

How exciting!!!!  We had to go to both approval and matching panel and found matching panel to be such a lovely experience and completely different to approval, though we didn't find approval bad either.  What I kept telling myself was that we had our SW, child's SW, both Managers and others all backing the match and they couldn't all be wrong.  In the end I was only asked one question and that was to do with returning to work, I just said I planned on 12 months leave and then returning part time but was flexible and if DS needed me at home longer thats what I'd do.

As for buying things......MJ was telling me to get on with it and buy things but I put it off until a week before panel when I ordered bedroom furniture and we went and chose the buggy, car seat etc from my Aunts shop and she kept everything in stock for us to collect after panel as we didn't want to tempt fate too much!

Anyway, have fun getting ready for your littlie, its a very special time.

OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news Daisy, I can't help with matching panel because we never attended ours.  They wouldn't have linked if they didn't think it was a good match, I'm sure if you are yourselves it will be fine.

It is funny but I was talking with my friend today about buying things, I was so scared to tempt fate that both times I didn't buy a thing until after panel which led to panic buying as I only had a week to buy everything.  We did decorate the bedroom in a neutral colour but that was as far as it went.  I remember with DD I did some research on-line and settled on a cot/buggie from Babies R Us which said they did next day delivery but when I was at the store they couldn't guarantee the delivery because we had snow at the time.   

Whatever you decide to do I'm sure it will be fine and get used to the funny feelings in the tummy, it takes a while for them to go away as the idea of finally having a family is such a great one.

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Daisy boo,

Just wanted to pop on and say what great news!

All the best,

love,

mavis x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news...Congrats to you all x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi hun yes we did buy brfore pannel dont worry everything will bo good and g luck. how are things just now.. ?
take care..


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Once we knew about LO we decorated his room, brought the furniture etc BUT still kept everything neutral (just incase) and window shopped for other items then as panel approached we assured told that nothing would go wrong (yea right!!   ) so brought things like stairgates, pushchair, car seat - but kept receipts  

We had his family book prepared for panel and a dvd, photo's etc so glad we had brought everything as we included them in his book and dvd  

Happy shopping


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I would maybe do a few pics however a DVD is fab- i know its horrid doing it however well worth it as our 2 knew our voices and who we were plus our home before meeting us- we also used it to get a dvd of them too!

xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Daisyboo - We went to Mothecare and the lady there was fantastic, we told her what we wanted but said we couldn't buy it until court was over later in the week, she arranged to get the pushchair in and when we went in 3 days later knowing ds was coming to us I was like a mad woman.

I remember walking through Bluewater with an empty pram full of changing matts, muslins, bottles, I must have looked a real site, but it was fab, fab, fab.

Good Luck

Fiona


----------

